# Good sources for wooden steak platters?



## Tristan (May 30, 2012)

Hi anyone here has good ideas for a simple wooden platter that I can serve steaks on? Getting a set of knives made, and don't want to ruin the edge on ceramic plates come the day.

All suggestions much appreciated.

If the wood pusher starts milling plate shaped blocks of wood, let me know.


----------



## tk59 (May 30, 2012)

hmm. maybe i should get some of these too...


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 30, 2012)

Etsy has a whole bunch of guys who make smaller cutting boards. Something there might work, or you could commission some.


----------



## steeley (May 30, 2012)

I think etsy is a good idea here are some sample's 




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Tristan (May 30, 2012)

I saw some of those choices when I did the basic google...

In my own private opinion... they are ugly. Was hoping someone here had better ideas given the level of elevated OCD people on the forum have...

Group comission TK59? 

Was hoping someone could make something a little more special for not too much money... perhaps with natural borders on one side either with maple or with a more inexpensive wood which has a nice figure without being stabilised.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 30, 2012)

I agree Tristan, they are ugly. How about a piece of wood shaped into a regular plate, both square or round. I would be happy and content with that, I don't need a mini-trough.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 30, 2012)

hmmm...are you interested in having one that is flat like a cutting board? Blood groove? One piece of lumber(instead of glued together)?


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 30, 2012)

I would love these too, I bought some in Guam i love but they are getting well used. Etsy seemed like the right place to look, but they are either crazy expensive or very unnattractive. The nicer ones are also not food friendly, usually.


----------



## WildBoar (May 30, 2012)

It would seem like either a blood groove or an upturned lip would be needed to contain the juice. If the latter, it could be done with a separate piece of wood, or by turning or routing a thicker board (more $). I think routed/ turned plates would be the best. A set of 4 or 6 would probably be pretty pricey.

And just imagine coming home one night and finding out a visiting relative used one, and left it to soak in the sink for a few hours :bigeek:


----------



## markenki (May 30, 2012)

A quick search yielded this:
http://www.piecesofvermont.com/vtbowl/wooden-plates.html
They look nice. A bit pricey at ~$30 each, but what can you do.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## WildBoar (May 30, 2012)

Those fit the bill in my mind. Although they would like nicer in flamed or burled redwood


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 30, 2012)

This has got me thinking too, because I hate using plastic plates and bowls, but I also have children and they can, have, and will destroy any and all brittle dishes over time. I want wooden everything, and I don't mind handwashing them, but the trick is getting one that I can scrub if it's got dried food bits in it.

We have bamboo bowls that we use, but they suck because they've warped and shrunk and cracked over the years and now they are good for just dry snacks(probably all they were originally intended for).

I know hardwoods are expensive(like $7-10/BF), but I bet there's a solution here, at least for plates.


----------



## add (May 30, 2012)

http://www.wayfair.com/Dansk-Wood-Classics-Charger-Plate-810597-DSK2479.html

Still remember the old Dansk wooden bowls around the house. 
Thinking a shallow-dished, rectangle plate might be ideal...


----------



## Burl Source (May 30, 2012)

This one looks great to me.





The only way they can be produced at a low price is if someone is mass producing them and automating most of the process.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 30, 2012)

markenki said:


> A quick search yielded this:
> http://www.piecesofvermont.com/vtbowl/wooden-plates.html
> They look nice. A bit pricey at ~$30 each, but what can you do.
> 
> ...



Mark,

This is exactly what I am talking about, classy and elegant without looking like a cutting board. Very nice find, why do I have such expensive taste?


----------



## add (May 30, 2012)

http://www.wayfair.com/Enrico-Acaci...calloped-Edge-Set-of-4-1446T83S4-ENR1131.html

Set of 4 @ 13" across

$55

Hmmm... lacquer finish.


----------



## Burl Source (May 30, 2012)

add said:


> http://www.wayfair.com/Enrico-Acaci...calloped-Edge-Set-of-4-1446T83S4-ENR1131.html
> Set of 4 @ 13" across $55
> Hmmm... lacquer finish.


These are chargers. Not meant to be in contact with food. Something you set a plate on.


----------



## Tristan (May 31, 2012)

stereo.pete said:


> Mark,
> 
> This is exactly what I am talking about, classy and elegant without looking like a cutting board. Very nice find, why do I have such expensive taste?



I found these too, but somehow they were not special enough... Although they are fully serviceable and quite nice.

i was thinking of something along the lines of a wooden equivalent of a slate board that keeps getting used by our scandinavian friends for plating. It could have a partial natural edge? Or a nifty bevel design to make it a little unconventional.

Ideally with a nice wood with a closed grain that is somewhat resistent to having moisture and having food in contact with it.

$30-60 per plate would sort me out. A little more than that is possible too...


----------



## Tristan (May 31, 2012)

This is just about the only plate I've found that Approaches what I was hoping for... except that it is too big, it has feet, and it is too thick, and it looks like a cutting board. So if it were slightly more oval/irregular shaped, smaller, no feet, less thick, and hence cheaper - it would fit the bill.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/93522376/rustic-elm-cutting-board-carving-board?ref=sr_gallery_3&ga_includes%5B0%5D=tags&ga_search_query=wood+steak+plate&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=wood+steak+plate&ga_includes%5B%5D=tags&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## sachem allison (May 31, 2012)

take a look at this guys stuff, he's rustic, but it is unique and I'm sure he would make you what you are looking for at a reasonable price. http://www.etsy.com/shop/BigBbowls


----------



## SpikeC (May 31, 2012)

A small boardsmith with a lip would work!


----------

